# Sporting Good Retailers?



## CP1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Where are the sporting good retailers in all this mess???? Can you imagine the future of Sportsmans Warehouse, Cabela's, C A L Ranch, Hurst, Jorgensen's, Smith & Edwards, Gunnies, etc- when all this madness goes into play in 2012. What about all the Archery Pro shops that are going to be devastated by the lack of guys with tags buying bows and flinging arrows. How about all the mom and pop gas stations and hubs that will be losing out bigtime from all the revenues generated by guys scouting and later hunting on their favorite units. My hunting gas and goody expenses for 2010 were around $3000.00. I bet the average guy spends about $300 a year on food and gas for hunting. HHMMMMM lets see, if we lose 13,000 tags @ $300 a peace= $3,900,000.00 ouch DWR, that is a huge chunk of change and only the icing on the cake of what guys really spend on all their crap! 

Just a thought!!!!!!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

There is a gentleman that is compiling this information, he spoke at the WB meeting. You make a great point.


----------



## dark_cloud (Oct 18, 2010)

I can see your point on the sporting good stores to a point.......people are still going to do other things, go some where instead of hunting. I didnt draw a single tag this year but i spent the same as always going camping or on vacation with the family.. it might affect some places but people are going to spend money else where


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> There is a gentleman that is compiling this information, he spoke at the WB meeting. You make a great point.


Gentleman? Who are you foolin'! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Things like shotguns and fishing tackle will probably increase in sales in those stores.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Things like shotguns and fishing tackle will probably increase in sales in those stores.


Thats exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

That would be my good friend Lance @ Top of Utah Archery. These changes and those to come have FAR reaching effects!


----------

